# New Zune & Software Released



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Zune appears to be back on line this morning, and I have tried dowloading the software 3 times and it has yet to complete.

While I have not yet bought the new model, I had planned to install the new desktop application and then see what it does for the old Zune.

No joy so far.

Anyone successful yet?


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Just discovered that Windows 7 updater had already downloaded the software for the new Zune as an update.. Installed smooth as silk. Just opened it... definitely a new look! Impressive opening.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

I d/l'd the new 4.0 software from Zune.net at 8AM this morning. Apparently the s/w was already outdated! After installing and running it for the first time, I was told that it needed to be updated, and I had to sit through another d/l as a result. Weird.

UPS reports my new HD is "out for delivery", so hopefully will be getting it soon.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Steve... all the details please as soon as you get the new unit. So far I am impressed with the new desktop application.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

LarryFlowers said:


> Steve... all the details please as soon as you get the new unit. So far I am impressed with the new desktop application.


Will do.

Curious if the Gen 1/2 Zunes have received a firmware update with the new release. If so, do they now have "Search by letter" capability? I know *Drew2k *was looking for that.


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

Weird...the new Zune Software wouldn't install this morning (Windows 7 machine), maybe I'll need to look in the Windows updates when I get home...

Though, the new software installed perfectly on my work computer . Looking up all these bands I'll see in two weeks at the "Big Spring Jam" in Huntsville 

and I want a Zune HD sooooo bad....grr...but my wife already has an iPod touch...she doesn't see the point in me getting a Zune, oh well


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

ncxcstud said:


> Weird...the new Zune Software wouldn't install this morning (Windows 7 machine), maybe I'll need to look in the Windows updates when I get home...
> 
> Though, the new software installed perfectly on my work computer . Looking up all these bands I'll see in two weeks at the "Big Spring Jam" in Huntsville
> 
> and I want a Zune HD sooooo bad....grr...but my wife already has an iPod touch...she doesn't see the point in me getting a Zune, oh well


Strange.. all of my attempts to download and install the new software from the Zune site failed... and were also over 100MB in size.

The Windows 7 Updater already had the new software qued up for me (I hadn't looked there at first) and it was a little over 50MB. Windows 7 updater installed it with no issues.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

My install went smoothly on a Win 7 machine, but I had uninstalled the 3.0 s/w, so there was no update, as Larry found on his box.


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

I started to download from the site but also used windows update to check for new updates which it found 4.0. The update from the site held up on 100% after downloading from the site and then windows update took over and finished the install
So there may be an issue downloading it for the site on Windows 7 and i still had 3.0 on my system at the time 

I like the look of the "quickplay" page i still wish they updated the "collections" screen to show more song info as well as artists but overall i like the updates 
My HD will have to wait till Thanks giving or christmas


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

after uninstalling Zune 3.0, 4.0 installed fine (through windows update) on my Win7 machine.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

My 32GB HD just got here. First impression... it's tiny! My last was a Zune 120, and this one is definitely thinner. Doesn't seem as wide either.

It sync'd with the new software with no problem. It had to do a firmware update, which took about 5 minutes.

I sync'd a video to it, and was able to view it outdoors in the shade with the brightness on high. The OLED screen is definitely brighter than the gen 1/2 screen. Whether or not it will work at the beach or poolside under an umbrella will be the acid test. I won't know until our next vacation, whenever that is. 

Found a bug with wireless. I have two wireless routers in the house, both with SSID broadcast turned off, for security reasons. Zune sees them both by their MAC addresses, but won't let me connect. If I turn on SSID broadcast, it connects just fine. Hopefully there's a work-around to this that I'll find on the Zune boards.

Browser seems nice, but I haven't yet figured out how to bookmark a site. Guess I'll have to RTFM. 

H.264 HD video converted to 480x272 with Mediacoder using "baseline", and default quality (50) and AAC audio (quality 100) looks and sounds great on the device, so you only need 3/mb per minute of 16:9 storage. That's about 5 hours per GB of storage, which is plenty for me. I'm actually going to experiment with lower quality settings to see if I see a difference and can shrink the files even more.

Screen does smudge easily. Will have to keep a cleaning cloth in whatever pouch I store the device in.

I have a conference call now, so will have to play with it more later tonite. If anyone has any specific questions, post them and I'll test as best I can.

So far, it looks like a winner!


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Zune.net site appears to be getting hammered. When I try to log-in, I get "service unavailable".


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

One other nice feature. When watching 4:3 video, you can zoom it so the left and right edges fill the screen, with top and bottom being cropped.

4:3 (362x272) isn't bad, tho, because the pillar bars are so black they blend in with the Zune glass, so it appears that the screen was 4:3 to begin with.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Interesting that you have to set the clock on the device itself. I assumed it would sync the time when you last did a sync from the PC, but that's apparently not the case.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

HD Radio reception is a mixed bag for me, probably because of reception issues.

It's implemented very nicely. As you scan through the FM channels, if a station is HD, you see it's call letters and sometimes the name of the song that's playing, which you can add to your Zune "cart" for purchase. Otherwise, it works just like an FM radio.

hdradio.com lists about 30 channels in the NYC area I could possibly get in HD. In fact, I only get about 5 of them inside my home, which is disappointing.

They make it very easy to add a station to a "favorites" list.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

When I launched Zune yesterday it automatically told me there was an update and I followed the link and had no problems downloading and installing Zune 4 - I didn't even have to uninstall the old version. I'm loving the new DJ feature!

Here's a pretty good (but brief) write-up about the new Zune software from BetaNews - the author likes it much better than iTunes.

*Tough luck iTunes 9, Zune 4 rocks*

Apparently there's also a problem with trying to download Zune 4 64-bit from the generic "download now" page, as it only seems to want to server the 32-bit version, but the 64-bit version can be gotten here: http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...9F-2B32-4946-83B5-A09775531EF4&displaylang=en


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

I had a problem installing the firmware for my Zune 80. It finished flashing the player but the software on the laptop was stalled at step 3 of 4. The Zune was back to the home screen but I was afraid to unplug it but finally did.

I had to shut down the program from task manager.

I did a search and it seems there have been quite a few people with this problem. Their Zunes flashed properly but the software locked at step 3 of 4.

I haven’t had much of a chance to play with it. It’s been a very busy week.

Mike


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Here's a couple of good reviews. Especially the the second one. 

Microsoft Zune HD 32GB Review

Microsoft Zune HD vs. Apple iPod Touch

Mike


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

MicroBeta said:


> I had a problem installing the firmware for my Zune 80. It finished flashing the player but the software on the laptop was stalled at step 3 of 4. The Zune was back to the home screen but I was afraid to unplug it but finally did.
> 
> I had to shut down the program from task manager.
> 
> ...


Mine took a long time to update, but eventually did. :scratchin


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Curious. Does the new firmware running on the gen 1/2 devices now offer Drew a "search by letter" option?


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

steve said:


> Found a bug with wireless. I have two wireless routers in the house, both with SSID broadcast turned off, for security reasons. Zune sees them both by their MAC addresses, but won't let me connect. If I turn on SSID broadcast, it connects just fine. Hopefully there's a work-around to this that I'll find on the Zune boards.


According to a Microsoft s/w guy who frequents the Zune boards, they're gonna look into this.

You can connect with a non-broadcasting SSID network to sync, but not to web browse, so I suspect this will get fixed. Apparently some college campuses with wireless don't broadcast SSID's and require users to provide MAC addresses before they can connect, and some students are already complaining.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Steve said:


> Curious. Does the new firmware running on the gen 1/2 devices now offer Drew a "search by letter" option?


I'm halfway there ... 

I've installed Zune 4 but haven't plugged in my Zune 120 since then, so I don't even know if there will be a firmware upgrade on the hardware!


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Hopefully there will be a new UI for you. I'm loving this UI. Very intuitive. The screen does get smudgy, tho. I'm always wiping it on my shirt. I've never spent much time with an iPhone or iPod touch, but reportedly, those screens are a little more resistant to fingerprints.

The Zune HD is so thin, I'm surprised they didn't make it even 1/16" thicker and increase the battery life even more. Interesting design decision, IMHO, because being this thin doesn't make it easier to use or to carry around, as far as I can tell. I guess they just did it for bragging rights over the iPod's?


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Hopefully by the time they support a touch-model with larger capacity they will have addressed the smudge-factor and I'll be smudge free. To you early adopters: Salute! :up:

Get those kinks worked out for me!

:lol:


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> Hopefully by the time they support a touch-model with larger capacity they will have addressed the smudge-factor and I'll be smudge free. To you early adopters: Salute! :up:
> 
> Get those kinks worked out for me!
> 
> :lol:


I wouldn't be surprised to see 64gb models coming out sooner rather than later, now that Apple is shipping them with this capacity. They probably haven't pre-announced them because they've got a big inventory of the 32gb models to use up. Just a guess.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Steve said:


> I wouldn't be surprised to see 64gb models coming out sooner rather than later, now that Apple is shipping them with this capacity. They probably haven't pre-announced them because they've got a big inventory of the 32gb models to use up. Just a guess.


My suspicion is you are right.. and you will also very shortly see some "optically clear" protectors for the screens.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

smiddy said:


> Mine took a long time to update, but eventually did. :scratchin


Everything's find now. It connects and syncs with no problem.

I waited about half an hour before I shut down the program.

Mike


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

I don't think i noticed this on 3.0 but when you highlight zune on the taskbar the mini window has the prev, next, pause & heart button in the window


----------



## crabtrp (Sep 23, 2006)

Microsoft just don't get what Apple does better. 

So I go and get a Zune HD, I would try and justify why, I need to tonight to my wife, but I like gadgets so that is reason enough.

It is now two hours later and I still cannot use it. I turn it on and it tells me I need to synch before using it, I am in my car so I have to drive back to work. It doesn't work with mac so I have to attach it to my work PC. I sign up and start the download, 113 megs later I am running the software. It tells me I need a windows update, I can't do that on my work PC. So now I need to wait until tonight to use it.

My iphone was taken out of the box and worked. Apple cares about little things like end consumer experience, Microsoft wants you to jump through hoops to get the damn thing working. Why couldn't HD radio work out of the box?

Similar experience a few weeks ago. I bought a new PC laptop for my dad and spent forever getting it to be the way it needed to be, I bought a macbook pro for me and was up and running in no time.

The Zune looks pretty darn nice though, I might get out of work early.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

crabtrp said:


> It is now two hours later and I still cannot use it. I turn it on and it tells me I need to synch before using it, I am in my car so I have to drive back to work. It doesn't work with mac so I have to attach it to my work PC. I sign up and start the download, 113 megs later I am running the software. It tells me I need a windows update, I can't do that on my work PC. So now I need to wait until tonight to use it.


I hear ya. Apparently the s/w on my shipped Zune HD was somehow incomplete or outdated, because after I installed the 4.0 s/w on my PC and connected it up, I had to sit through a major update of the Zune firmware.

Like you say, would have been nice if they pre-loaded it with some games and music, or at minimum, start up a video that shows the features of the new UI.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

crabtrp said:


> Microsoft just don't get what Apple does better.


A pro pos your comment, today's blog by _Betanews's_ Carmi Levy makes some good points, IMHO, about what Microsoft might be able to do to increase market share:

*Zune dreams: Microsoft's refusal to say die*

http://www.betanews.com/article/Zune-dreams-Microsofts-refusal-to-say-die/1253209338


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Im kinda sad. I was really looking forward to it and still really love the looks of everything but....the internet browser speed! I have seen quite a few comparisons now and it is dog slow compared to the iPod Touch and other mobile browsers. Very disappointing as I use the web browser a lot on my Touch, and while its not great, it seems to be a lot better than what the Zune HD has at this time 

I love the looks of the UI and Screen though


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Grentz said:


> Im kinda sad. I was really looking forward to it and still really love the looks of everything but....the internet browser speed! I have seen quite a few comparisons now and it is dog slow compared to the iPod Touch and other mobile browsers. Very disappointing as I use the web browser a lot on my Touch, and while its not great, it seems to be a lot better than what the Zune HD has at this time
> 
> I love the looks of the UI and Screen though


Interesting. I haven't seen those comparisons, but using the Zune browser for GMail and nyt.com, I thought it was pretty snappy. I was on the "mobile" versions of those sites, tho. That said, I've only spent about 30 minutes browsing so far, to be honest.


----------



## crabtrp (Sep 23, 2006)

crabtrp said:


> Microsoft just don't get what Apple does better.
> 
> So I go and get a Zune HD, I would try and justify why, I need to tonight to my wife, but I like gadgets so that is reason enough.
> 
> ...


Holy cow, I downloaded the software again, went in and downloaded the updates, rebooted and went into the software (finally). Now I am downloading MORE updates!


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

crabtrp said:


> Holy cow, I downloaded the software again, went in and downloaded the updates, rebooted and went into the software (finally). Now I am downloading MORE updates!


Wow, that's weird. :scratchin

Are these Windows updates or Zune updates?

Maybe when you downloaded the Zune software it turned on checking for Windows updates.

Mike


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

MicroBeta said:


> Everything's find now. It connects and syncs with no problem.
> 
> I waited about half an hour before I shut down the program.
> 
> Mike


It took nearly a half hour here. I think I didn't pay close attention to it since I was tending to my 2 year old. I noticed the Zune rebooted several times however through the course of the download process on step 3 of 4.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Steve said:


> Interesting. I haven't seen those comparisons, but using the Zune browser for GMail and nyt.com, I thought it was pretty snappy. I was on the "mobile" versions of those sites, tho. That said, I've only spent about 30 minutes browsing so far, to be honest.


Ya, Engadget was one of them I saw:
http://www.engadget.com/2009/09/17/zune-hd-review/

I really like the Zune though (was an early adopter on the Zune 30), the screen/gui looks amazing and I would love to get one again someday...hope the browser improves and the apps take hold and get some good devs.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> I'm halfway there ...
> 
> I've installed Zune 4 but haven't plugged in my Zune 120 since then, so I don't even know if there will be a firmware upgrade on the hardware!


I finally synced with my PC last night, and there was a minor/incremental firmware upgrade, but I can't notice anything different on the actual player. I was hoping it would have at least had the option to break out the "new" music added, like the Zune 4 software has, or a DJ Mix option, but ... nada. Oh well...


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Grentz said:


> Ya, Engadget was one of them I saw:
> http://www.engadget.com/2009/09/17/zune-hd-review/
> 
> I really like the Zune though (was an early adopter on the Zune 30), the screen/gui looks amazing and I would love to get one again someday...hope the browser improves and the apps take hold and get some good devs.


Thanks for the link. Ya. I've had all 3 gens myself now. A 30, 120 and now this one.

I tried the browser again last night, and for the sites I'd use it for... mail, news and sports scores, the page change times were about a second or faster, so I'm good to go.  That said, since it's not a phone, I don't plan on being able to use the browser outside the home much. And when I am home, I have no need for it.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> I finally synced with my PC last night, and there was a minor/incremental firmware upgrade, but I can't notice anything different on the actual player. I was hoping it would have at least had the option to break out the "new" music added, like the Zune 4 software has, or a DJ Mix option, but ... nada. Oh well...


The UI on the HD is essentially the 4.0 UI arranged vertically. Is it possible the marketing geniuses have decided that if they give the earlier gen's a similar UI to the HD, there will be no incentive to upgrade to the new h/w? I hope that's not the case.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Steve said:


> The UI on the HD is essentially the 4.0 UI arranged vertically. Is it possible the marketing geniuses have decided that if they give the earlier gen's a similar UI to the HD, there will be no incentive to upgrade to the new h/w? I hope that's not the case.


I'm sure that is ... entice users to upgrade to new hardware by putting new features only on the new hardware, so owners will upgrade, sell or give away their old Zune, and Microsoft grows the Zune user-base. It's a smart strategy.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> I'm sure that is ... entice users to upgrade to new hardware by putting new features only on the new hardware, so owners will upgrade, sell or give away their old Zune, and Microsoft grows the Zune user-base. It's a smart strategy.


You may be right. It could also backfire and cause folks thinking of upgrading to look at the iPhone/iPod Touch platform instead, tho. I'm not positive, but I think even the first iPhones are able to run the latest generation 3.1 software today. That helps promotes loyalty among users.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Ok...I'm a bit confused (not unusual), is Z4.0 for the desktop or the Zune, or both? Z4.0 is installed on my laptop. I have an original Zune, just what is the firmware version for that?


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

BubblePuppy said:


> Ok...I'm a bit confused (not unusual), is Z4.0 for the desktop or the Zune, or both? Z4.0 is installed on my laptop. I have an original Zune, just what is the firmware version for that?


You don't get a choice about the desktop software... it is an automatic upgrade. Older Zunes will be unaffected by the change and will continue to function normally. The new Zunes will benefit from some of the changes in the new desktop.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

LarryFlowers said:


> You don't get a choice about the desktop software... it is an automatic upgrade. Older Zunes will be unaffected by the change and will continue to function normally. The new Zunes will benefit from some of the changes in the new desktop.


So it is a desktop only upgrade? Gotcha. Thanks, Larry.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

When I finally synced my Zune 120 with my PC last night I saw an option to upgrade the firmware. After connecting your device, go to Settings > Device > Player Update and see if it tells you there's an update waiting. 

In my case it was a very minor revision as far as the numbering went, and I still haven't noticed anything, but I suspect it was a change that impacts Marketplace or ratings, as the more you play the better Zune 4.0 learns about your tastes to make recommendations in the marketplace and to customize your Smart DJ Mix channels ...


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

i got a look at my friend's HD yesterday and that thing is light, so light i was scared i would drop it but i like the feel, interface is very smooth and clean i wasn't able to dive too deep into the device but from face value looked very promising for me


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

I really like the PC software - the DJ feature is like Pandora and kicks butt with my Zune Pass.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Excellent article/review and market analysis of the new Zune HD by Joe Wilcox. He loves it, but points out how Microsoft doesn't get it, re: apps, games and availability.

http://www.betanews.com/joewilcox/a...ble-media-player-you-may-never-buy/1254080457


----------

